

Noobs Only - Step by step instructions for building websites - jchavannes
http://noobsonly.com/

======
dgdg
That's an example of how not to create a website.

 _$query = "INSERT INTO groceries (item_name, in_cart) VALUES
('".$_POST['item_name']."', 0)";_

come on..

~~~
jchavannes
Was planning on adding string cleaning in the next lesson :)

